# "change"



## Edge (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you know about this?

......

Content deleted.

Sorry, this site does not allow political postings.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SPAM?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> SPAM?


I was thinking the same thing as it was his first post, but he has been a member for nearly a year


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Edge said:


> Did you know about this?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Thanks,CamperAndy...I never saw it and that just shows what a wonderfull job you guys just keep on doing!

Lynn


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

luckylynn said:


> Did you know about this?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Thanks,CamperAndy...I never saw it and that just shows what a wonderfull job you guys just keep on doing!

Lynn
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw it and it doesn't belong on here







. Good job mod!


----------

